# Maui 11/9-11/16 [deleted]



## springhill (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking for a 2 bedroom Ocean Front on Maui for November the 9-16th for 2 married couples.    Interested in Kapalua area.

[2nd request deleted - Please see red date at top of forum.]


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2013)

The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, so it is likely to be difficult to get an ocean front TS in Hawaii for that price.  I recommend that you try the TUG Market place.  Good luck!


----------

